# Help on growing moss or ferns outside of tank



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

hi all,

I'm interested in growing moss or ferns found locally in nature "outside" of my tank (i.e. out of the water), and frankly i have no idea how i would go about doing this.

Thanks


----------



## Chuukus (Sep 24, 2009)

If your gonna collect moss from the woods and want to keep it looking the same collect the soil also from the same place. I know terestrial mosses grow in acidic soil. If you know where ther a bunch of beach trees the soil under them is acidic. Thats where I get my soil for my crypts. I dont know much about ferns but I would do the same collect the soil they are growing in.


----------



## flashbang009 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ok that helps, now i need to figure out where to grow them on the tank, or some ideas for placing them on the tank.


----------



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

Moss is usually really easy to grow emersed, as long as you keep the humidity up, and acidic soil is good too. Get a plastic container, put some soil down, fill it with water to around 2/3 soil depth, and tape plastic wrap over the top of the container. Moss is usually really hardy in this type of situation. I don't know about ferns, though, but the same setup would probably work fine for them, if you could keep the temperature down. Keeping the container out of direct sunlight would probably work for this.


----------

